# R32 mirrors (GTR)



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking for good used BNR32 mirrors. Color doesn't matter, as long as they are working and nothing is broken.

Thanks in advance for you help! :smokin:


----------

